# Power heads in 150 gallon.Hydor Koralia



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Guys im looking to add 2 powerheads to my african cichlid tank.Im looking at some hydor koralia evolution and magnum and they seem to get pretty good ratings.Main concern is how much flow should i get in the tank without blowing away the plants and fish?I was looking to run 2x 1400GPH one moving the water in the front from a corner to another while the other one picks up from there pushing the water across the back of the tank in the filter inlet.total 2800GPH flow plus what i have from my FX5 nozzle.Also *** seen the Hydor Koralia Magnum 7 which is rated for 2800GPH or 3250GPH.Would 2 of those be too much for the 150 gallon?THANKS


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What is the reason you want to add the powerheads?

What are the dimensions of your 150G tank?

What type of African cichlids are you keeping?

The answers you give would be extremely helpful in determining exactly the purpose behind using them.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Here ill post a picture of my tank.63" in the back, 52" in the front,18" wide, 30 inches tall.The reason is to move around the dirt in the tank.Also to add some current giving the fact that the tank is so tall the surface agitation is not really enough i think.I have mbunas , haps and peacocks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice looking tank! Is that an overflow box on the left side of the tank? Also, is the tank acrylic?

I am using one Koralia 4 P.H. (1200gph) for surface agitation on my 72" 220G tank and it does a fine job moving the water along the length of the tank. But, I really hate seeing it in the tank.

I'll wait for your response regarding my other questions.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks yes the tank has an overflow box that hasnt been drilled yet and yes its acrylic.Picked it up on craigslist for a very good price and built my own stand just didnt cut it at the angle cuz i thought if this tank will ever go bad or something ill just get one that fits my stand.thats why the stand doesnt exactly match the tank.I know the powerheads are kind of an eyesore but what can you do..i personally dont mind cuz i painted the back black and it wont be that obvious that i have a powerhead or two in there.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

OK. Just a couple thoughts here. If the overflow box is functional, except for not being drilled, would it be possible to place the FX5 intake inside the O.F. box and allow it to draw the water through the slots? This might help get a better draw across the bottom of the tank since it is more centered in the tank.

I would actually just start with one 1400gph P.H. to see if it would be sufficient for your needs. You may have to play around with its location to get the desired results.

Also, whichever P.H. you decide to purchase, if you get the magnetic mount style, make sure it will work on the thickness of the acrylic you have.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

The acrylic is half inch thick and thats a good advice to take in consideration.Im not sure what you mean by allowing it to draw the water through the slots as this might help get a better draw across the bottom of the tank.If i place the intake in the O.F id have to maintain always the water level high as the slots are only half inch lower than the top of the tank.So lets say the water evaporates and the level drops below the slots, then the intake will suck the water it has in the overflow then run dry and you can imagine the rest.And lets say id maintain the water level above the slots and have the intake in the O.F, the debris would never reach in there cuz would have to go on the very top and drop in the O.F which is not likely gonna happen.I wanted to drill a hole on the very bottom of the O.F then put the intake in there this way not having to worry about the filter running dry but filled up the tank then got lazy and left it where you see it....Maybe i didnt understand what you wanted to say?let me know.Thanks


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I will say it again....that tank is sweet. I love the look and it is acrylic. Just awesome.

Do you mind if I ask how much you gave for it?


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks !not at all.180$ delivered.lol...I negotiated the tank for 140$ then i gave the guy 40$ to deliver it to my house cuz i didnt have a van to transport it.anyhow, im very happy with it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I wasn't sure if that overflow box also had slots at the bottom or middle that allowed multiple places for the water to be drawn in, so scratch my idea for placing the FX5 intake in there.

Can you post a pic of the top of the tank? I'm assuming you have the FX5 intake on the left side of the tank due to configuration of the top braces on the tank. It almost appears that the intake is 'trapped' in the corner by the O.F. box and your rock pile and if it was possible to move it more in the open, it might pick up more debris without having to add a P.H.

Also, if you are comfortable making a DIY spraybar for your FX5, that may help to spread out the water flow and accomplish the same thing a P.H. will.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> Also, if you are comfortable making a DIY spraybar for your FX5, that may help to spread out the water flow and accomplish the same thing a P.H. will.


+1!

I had 2 power heads in my 6' tank and hated the way they looked. I have 2 FX5's, each with their own spary bar now. Was able to ditch the power heads. Great surface agitation, water flow throughout the tank and not an eyesore(if you paint it to match your background). There are a ton of posts on the forum about it . I got most of my help from Razorback, though.

I think with a spray bar, and moving your intake as Dee suggested, you'd see a world of difference. And save some cash as well.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

ok here is the picture.I have no top brace on the tank although the opening is made in such way i cant attach the intake to the back wall of the tank.As you see i have a 4 inch lip that doesnt let me attach the intake to the back wall unless i do some modifications with some 90 degree elbows.(gotta think of something cuz im considering the second fx5).So since i couldnt put it there i decided to run in through the opening of the O.F and attach it to the tower itself.Spray bar sounds good im debating this with razorback and he gave me some good ideas for making one that fits my tank .Ok here are the pictures.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Does anybody here have experience with a acrylic tank like this one? I am sure the top acrylic is acting as more reinforcement but I am not sure.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Drill the side, put a threaded bulkhead in and attach a spray bar?

This is why people buy Acrylic mostly, is for the customization you can do.

You Can also just drill a hole big enough for the piping to go in and then attach everything after you put it all through the hole.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, they definitely help.

Yes, acrylic tanks are usually built with a top that has cutouts similar to the OP that act as reinforcement. It is common to drill additional holes to permit plumbing to enter the tank, just as halffrozen stated above.

If you are comfortable doing it, I would suggest drilling the hole(s) in the top of the tank since it is already setup. I'm not sure what the minimum distance should be from the rear panel though, I'm guessing maybe one inch? You don't want to compromise the joint between the top and the tank walls.

Ideally, drilling the rear of the tank would give a much cleaner look to the tank, as the equipment would be unnoticed when viewing the aquarium.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Deeda said:


> Thanks for the pics, they definitely help.
> 
> Yes, acrylic tanks are usually built with a top that has cutouts similar to the OP that act as reinforcement. It is common to drill additional holes to permit plumbing to enter the tank, just as halffrozen stated above.
> 
> ...


Yeah...that sounds fine to me as well. I would figure out where to put the spray bar, or go ahead and build it, then drill the holes.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Thanks for the pics, they definitely help.
> 
> Ideally, drilling the rear of the tank would give a much cleaner look to the tank, as the equipment would be unnoticed when viewing the aquarium.


I agree on that but im not going to leave it like this.Ill eventually gonna get another filter and more lighting and ill be building a canopy for it to hide all the wires or hoses.Sounds like a great idea to drill the top and have the intake(s) attached to the back wall.ill look into that and see what options i have.Anyone drilled one before?what did you guys use to drill it?Thanks

@Razorback-If i get another fx5,would i be able to connect it to the spray bar having 2 output nozzles pushing through it?or its just gonna be too much pressure/noise?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

eutimio said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the pics, they definitely help.
> ...


You mean hook two filters up to one spray bar? No

I may be misunderstanding the question though.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

ya thats what i meant hooking them both up to the spray bar.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

eutimio said:


> ya thats what i meant hooking them both up to the spray bar.


No...you can't do that. Pressurization issues. You can instead, this is what I would do, put a 90 degree "sweeping" 1" elbow on the end of the hose and direct it in the general direction of the intake for the other FX5. Basically your spray bar would send the water forwards towards the front glass and rolling down to the substrate then back towards the back of the tank. Then with the aforementioned elbow nozzle you point it towards the other fx5 intake strainer. This will help direct the waste to that side of the tank and to the strainer. This is what works for me. Instead of having another fx5 on my tank I use my aquatop canister output and nozzle to blow in the direction of my fx5 intake strainer. Waste floats no longer than 15-30 minutes max. Results will obviously vary as there are other variables to consider but trial and error when adjusting direction of current is a must. Just takes some time.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

imo just grab yourself two of those hydor koralia pumps. i have the new model 750's and i love them in my 125. theyre priced good online, have good reviews, and i just love the attaching method. just my two cents. as with everyone else i think that tank is awesome, musta been quick on the draw for that sucker via craigslist up here. good tanks like that go in minutes


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

funny thing ...nobody asked about the tank til i called and the guy told me he had it for sale for 3 days.Maybe people didnt want it for the shape it has but i gave it a shot and im very happy with it.As for the other issue, i think im just gonna drill the top to fit the intakes of the filters as well as the spray bar.But power heads arent out of the question yet.Still want to push the dirt in the intakes and if the spray bar doesnt do the trick ill just add the powerheads.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

eutimio, here is a link to a good example of how to Drill Acrylic from one of our members who has built his own tanks.

You can always PM him for additional advice or recommendations. He is very easy to talk to and may have some specific recommendations for your particular needs.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

*** got a koralia magnum 8 and it pumps 3250 Gph.Its insane how much force this powerhead has and i had to move it around the tank a few times and point it to the surface to have minimal sand blasting.I think i should go with a less powerful one right?fish seem to like it and they swim in the current .I pointed the spray bar downwards to do the job with the debris while the powerhead is pointed upwards to agitate the surface..sand is 30 grit ....pretty fine for a powerhead this powerful..what should i do?


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

is the sand gonna settle after a while becoming "heavier"?its just been in there for 1 week..*** heard others saying that their sand settled after a few weeks or months and doesnt seem to float that much as it used to.true or not?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Have you tried to leave the powerhead off for a few days? Point your spray bar slightly up to break the surface and see how the sand settles. How long is your tank? 3250 is really moving water!


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

5ft tank.i took the powerhead out.im thinking once i add the second fx5 ..to make a spray bar thats going to be vertical hidden in the back of the overflow to have more water movement.really i have no place for a second horizontal one since i drilled enough holes for one and a second filter.wish i thought of that beforehand.


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

power heads are great! one of my 750's on my 125g broke.. and fish have been fighting non stop.. lol something about that current that just keeps em happy. i have 1000gph from my return, a eheim 2217 and a 750g power head.. ordered two 1050's on clearance.. going to most certainly use at least one.. possibly 2 depends on if the fish benefit from it or not


----------

